

Ask HN: Low cost option for making product demo? - kodeshpa


======
keiferski
Look into IDEO (a world-class design firm) and their prototyping methods.
They're really good at getting to the core of an idea with the limited
materials available (as an example: they prototyped a surgeon's tool with a
sharpie and some tape.)

------
mjs00
DIY with a screen recording product like Telestream/ScreenFlow(Mac) or
TechSmith/Camtasia(PC). Record a walk through of your web app (or mocked up
screens), while also recording yourself doing the voice over.

------
kodeshpa
We building a web app, now we want to make story telling demo video. So what
are the low cost options we have ?

------
magpie3d
Effective means to get people to add detail to their questions?

------
sathishmanohar
what product? toothbrush or condom?

~~~
ilaksh
If I was on a limited budget and had to coddle together a demo condom.. use a
waterballoon..? Is this a live demo or?

